# which fits better opinions please on combo



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

trying to decide on oberon combo







and









or








and









or







and


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Love combo #3, beautiful!  I know it's such a hard decision, good luck!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would do either #1 or #3.  While the colors match in #2, both the cover and skin are a bit too busy for each other.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Either combo 1 or combo 3


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd go with #1, because I love that Oberon cover!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I like combo 1.  Both the cover and the skin have a sort of old world look to them for me.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

#1


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like cover 2, but  think combo 1 is a better fit..


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I love the roses but I have too many blue covers 2 bobarra's and javoedge croc.  So as much as I love blue  I need to try something else I think.  I love the skin because it reminds me of Italy which is a place I'd love to go and probably never will.  So I'm trying to find something that transports me there.  Both celtic hounds and devinci are oberons I loved from the start and can not decide on my own so I need help.  I absolutely love the covers I have, but I honestly feel if I don't at least try an oberon I'll always wonder.  That may sound silly or crazy not sure but there it is


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

My Oberon is on it's way, and I know I will love it! As soon as I saw the Oberons, I knew I had to have it...


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I like combo 1. Both the cover and the skin have a sort of old world look to them for me.


Ditto


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Combo 1 & 3 are both awesome.  Tough decision but I bet you'd be happy with either.  Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I like #1 because the cover and the skin are both Italian and the cover has the right look for a scene of Venice.  Also, the unadorned areas on the cover are a happier fit with the very detailed skin.  They also allow one's eye to rest on the areas of pattern, which emphasizes them.  I like that. 

I agree that #2 is a little too busy for that skin.  And on my monitor the shades of blue do not seem to be compatible.

The #3 cover has a beautiful design, and the color is good with the skin, but -- like #2 -- I think it is too busy for the skin.  And besides, it's Celtic.  I realize that wouldn't bother a lot of people, but it would bother me.  (Too many art history courses, I guess.)


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I like 1 and 3. Both go really well with the skin, though I think 1 might be a little better (less busy).


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

#1


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOVE #1... I love that artists skins.. I have them for my DX and my K2.. she does amazing work... but that combo with the Davinci.. is wonderful


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

In fact. .that skin I have not seen.. going to order it right now.. its gorgeous


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

#1 . Absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> In fact. .that skin I have not seen.. going to order it right now.. its gorgeous


ITA saw it HAD to have it and its gorgeous in person sadly with my Javoedge I don't see a lot of it and after using my javoedge I'm having a tiny bit of a hard time re-adjusting to my bobarra...not sure why


----------



## Angel1948 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the #3 together, of course I just ordered the Oberon cover in the #3, I haven't received it yet, due to arrive Wednesday the 10th. I don't have a skin yet and think those together are very pretty.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I vote for #1- Beautiful!!!


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

#1 is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I have Celtic Hounds in wine and love it.  But I have to agree that combination #1 works best, both because I think the simple style of the DaVinci goes best with the more detailed design of the skin, but also because of the Italy theme.  Nice.


----------



## IgobyLexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Combo 1 or 3. I am really feeling #3 though. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I love #1.
The picture of Venice on the skin is just beautiful and the design and the colour of the Da Vinci cover-just amazing!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love this skin!  It's the one that's on my Kindle.  It reminds me of our trip to Venice.  I have two Oberon covers.  The colors blend well with my Creek Bend Maple in saddle and my Roof of Heaven in sky blue.  Of the choices you present I would vote for option #3.  They are all gorgeous, so I don't think you'll be unhappy with any of these choices.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Definitely #1; they just really go together; they both feel Old World European/Italian; 
You did a beautiful job pairing that cover with the skin; the wine color is picked up nicely in that house on the left;
Just remember, you can't make the wrong decision; they're all lovely.

I just got the daVinci in Saddle and it is more beautiful in person than on the web; here's a pic:


----------



## mellyf (Jan 24, 2010)

New poster here. 

I have that skin, but was still debating on which Oberon cover I wanted.  I was pretty sure I was going to go w/ either the Da Vinci or Celtic Hounds in wine.  However, I finally ordered the Da Vinci in saddle this weekend after seeing it posted with the Library skin (gorgeous combo, btw).  I hope it goes well with the Venezia skin, because (for me personally) I like the smoother grain of the saddle more than that of the wine.  After seeing them together in your picture, though...I hope I didn't make a mistake getting the saddle.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Definitely #1; they just really go together; they both feel Old World European/Italian;
> You did a beautiful job pairing that cover with the skin; the wine color is picked up nicely in that house on the left;
> Just remember, you can't make the wrong decision; they're all lovely.
> 
> I just got the daVinci in Saddle and it is more beautiful in person than on the web; here's a pic:



The more I look at theDivinci the more I love it thanks for sharing your pics...Now if I just didn't have to wait a month or two.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Number 1 is lovely......................


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

mellyf said:


> New poster here.
> 
> I have that skin, but was still debating on which Oberon cover I wanted. I was pretty sure I was going to go w/ either the Da Vinci or Celtic Hounds in wine. However, I finally ordered the Da Vinci in saddle this weekend after seeing it posted with the Library skin (gorgeous combo, btw). I hope it goes well with the Venezia skin, because (for me personally) I like the smoother grain of the saddle more than that of the wine. After seeing them together in your picture, though...I hope I didn't make a mistake getting the saddle.


those are the best for the colors of the skin


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

number 1 looks great....good taste


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

They are all beautiful.  But, I vote for combo # 3


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have that exact celtic hounds cover but honestly I don't think it goes with that skin at all. 1 and 2 go much better with that pic of Venice.


----------

